# Genie, Version 0x06D8 - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs, version 0x06D8

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205321-genie-0x06d8/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Hopefully this will cure the inability to "Watch Now" that is plaguing my HR34. I will check tonight.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

The only problem I experienced with 0x06D8 was that I had to change the HDMI cable used from HR34 to receiver. Otherwise the picture would go back every few minutes and when picture comes back tv displays the resolution it is has. It seemed like the tv or Pioneer receiver would loose the HDMI handshake. I was having an issue with 0x06BE where I would loose audio periodically and had to do a channel change to restore. Also, for a couple of releases now it claims my tv does not support 480i. The lowest I can pick is 480p


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Says stability issues addressed.... I dont see one difference fixed, or addressed with the issues that have plagued my unit. I wish DTV would be more explanatory with there verbage "Stability" .This is a very subjective, loose term that could point to so many things that dont really mean a thing in the scope of it all.

Anyways, hopefully the next one.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

After my new Genie was updated with 0x06BE I've had instability issues with TV Apps. Hopefully when it's updated to 0x06D8 the issue will be resolved.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

I got my Ox6be on 5/14. BTW I must be lucky because the only time I had problems was the first week. I had the H34-700for about six weeks. Is the Ox6d8 schedule posted anywhere? Thanks


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

1. My particular HR34 oftentimes still goes into a freeze-frame mode when I activate the FFWD function. Oftentimes when I go to FFWD speed 4, the picture will freeze and not respond to PLAY. I have to use Fast Reverse to unfreeze the picture.

2. My particular HR34 still will not auto-rewind far enough when I go from FFWD to PLAY. It almost goes back far enough from speed setting 2, but not nearlly far enough from speed setting 3. My HR23 and HR24 auto rewind from FFWD to PLAY perfectly. This failure of the HR34 to auto-rewind far enough has been going on for me for over a year, and it seems as if DTV doesn't give a rat's about fixing it. Hope you don't have this problem.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Well, what happend all the time a couple of months ago appears now to be back to raise my blood pressure up again... The pausing of a show, press play and it wont start. Been doing it all day and night... That was the one major issue I thought was gone. Great job DTV as always... My fault though, as now forward you wont catch me ever assuming you fixed anything again.

Jibber, similair issues here also.. This is the third replacment unit also in less than 5 months. Dont give a rats *** is the perfect verbage as far as im concerned.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 21, 2007)

Rollout must be pretty slow, still on the previous NR, even with a manual update. Sure would like for the unit to stop freezing randomly.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

LlamaLarry said:


> Rollout must be pretty slow, still on the previous NR, even with a manual update. Sure would like for the unit to stop freezing randomly.


I hope things get better with you on rollout.. but as far as im concerned you have the lessor of 2 evils.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Received the update last night. As of this morning, my HR34 cannot acquire a signal on Tuner 1. Tuners 2-5 are fine. I've done multiple red button resets and the problem continues to exist.


----------



## strangely (Nov 2, 2008)

After the update my HR44 stops seeing my HR24 and the stuff in its planner for whole home. I can reboot the HR44 and it'll work for a short while before failing again. The odd thing is that after this happens the HR24 can still see the HR44s planner.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

My HR34-700 got the 6d8 update yesterday A.M. and the buffer coming out of standby still doesn't work.

Is it just me or does anyone else get the buffer coming out of standby?
A few updates back it worked sometimes but not always.

J C


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

I got the D8 yesterday at 0422 EDT. I will comment further upon review.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jcwest said:


> My HR34-700 got the 6d8 update yesterday A.M. and the buffer coming out of standby still doesn't work.
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else get the buffer coming out of standby?
> A few updates back it worked sometimes but not always.
> ...


Same here as I mentioed a few posts up.... This is getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A friend with a 34 reported that yesterday his DVR locked up twice. He got this version on Friday. Not sure if this is useful, I asked him to do a report, but he didn't do it until this morning.

20130601-133D


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

The buffering feature doesn't always work. While watching a recorded show and then hitting PREV and going back to the live feed, there is no buffer. The box was set to the channel for quite some time but the buffer is empty. Then all of a sudden, it will start buffering the live feed.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

About half the time, while entering 3 channel numbers, one of the number entries will be processed twice.

EG: when attempting to enter 634, I'll sometimes get, 6634, or 6334, or 6344.

I have 2 RF remotes in 2 different rooms that control one Genie, and this problem happens on both remotes.

Also, occasionally, after entering 3 channel numbers, the new channel banner will appear, then disappear without the channel actually changing.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

This update rolled on to my HR34 a few days ago. It's running better overall but I noticed that smart search no longer has th Far In Advance functionality. This really sucks for me because I use it to search for shows all that time that aren't in my usual 2 week guide window.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

The last two updates have really screwed with my picture quality. The first update that was quickly supplanted with his update, initially seemed to screw with the picture making live sports especially, look like it was a bad video feed with lots of motion artifacts. This update seemed to help somewhat, but I am still seeing poor video quality especially on live sports. The sports do not look live. There appears to be a slight hesitation in the picture. I was watching a movie yesterday on one of the premium channels - can't recall which channel - and in some of the shots, the background would look like it was pulsing. Also, when the ESPN scroller on the bottom of the screen goes by, it's blurry as hell.

Sorry for the lame descriptions, but I am not sure how to describe it. None of this happened before the last 2 updates. I don't know if they messed with the HDMI or if its somehow affecting the harddrive. Watching the same channel thru an HR24 on an identical TV does not exhibit these problems. Maybe these problems are amplified becasue I am watching on a 60" TV. But as I said, none of these problems existed before the last 2 updates. If I could roll back to the prior releases I wold do so in a heartbeat. Hopefully someone is reading these from D* and can get the picture quality back to the top quality I had before.

Update -

Sorry, did not specify I have an HR34 running via HDMI thru my Pioneer AV receiver; My BluRay/PS3 also run via HDMI thru my receiver and I have no issues wiith the picture quality at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rmmccann said:


> This update rolled on to my HR34 a few days ago. It's running better overall but I noticed that smart search no longer has th Far In Advance functionality. This really sucks for me because I use it to search for shows all that time that aren't in my usual 2 week guide window.


You might want to look for a few other items as I should be there for items that have data. DIRECTV doesn't get Far in Advance data for all programs (though I suspect there are more and more all the time.)  So if you don't see something, that more likely means DIRECTV doesn't have the data yet.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Tom Robertson said:


> You might want to look for a few other items as I should be there for items that have data. DIRECTV doesn't get Far in Advance data for all programs (though I suspect there are more and more all the time.)  So if you don't see something, that more likely means DIRECTV doesn't have the data yet.
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


Thanks for the heads up, however I was searching for "The Dark Knight Rises" which is set to premier on HBO on June 15. It caught me off guard because I've been able to search for premiers and re-airs before without issue. My search term "dark" couldn't even find an airing of The Dark Knight, which I find hard to believe wouldn't be playing on at least one of my channels (other than $$ on demand).


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

gator5000e said:


> The last two updates have really screwed with my picture quality. The first update that was quickly supplanted with his update, initially seemed to screw with the picture making live sports especially, look like it was a bad video feed with lots of motion artifacts. This update seemed to help somewhat, but I am still seeing poor video quality especially on live sports. The sports do not look live. There appears to be a slight hesitation in the picture. I was watching a movie yesterday on one of the premium channels - can't recall which channel - and in some of the shots, the background would look like it was pulsing. Also, when the ESPN scroller on the bottom of the screen goes by, it's blurry as hell.
> 
> Sorry for the lame descriptions, but I am not sure how to describe it. None of this happened before the last 2 updates. I don't know if they messed with the HDMI or if its somehow affecting the harddrive. Watching the same channel thru an HR24 on an identical TV does not exhibit these problems. Maybe these problems are amplified becasue I am watching on a 60" TV. But as I said, none of these problems existed before the last 2 updates. If I could roll back to the prior releases I wold do so in a heartbeat. Hopefully someone is reading these from D* and can get the picture quality back to the top quality I had before.
> 
> ...


I have no problems with the picture quality with the HR34 / HR44 running through a Pioneer AV receiver. I did initially have problems with the video blanking out and audio was fine and when picture returned my tv showed it switching resolutions. I changed HDMI cables and all has been well. I also had to reset the resolutions on the HR34 since it only had 480P checked. I would go to menu-settings-display-tv resolutions and make sure the ones your tv supports are checked. I also have Native turned on - to check the setting menu-settings-display-video. I also have video upscaling turned off on the Pioneer receiver.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a HR34 and received the update a few days ago.
At first I didn't notice anything different but then in the process of messing with some 3D stuff my guide went to a lower resolution and has stayed there!
This is a good thing because it now responds pretty quickly vs. the previously almost unbearable delays.
I also noticed the graphic advertising for new programs or PPV are lower resolution.
The speed up is very welcome, I much rather have prompt response vs. pretty pictures in the channel slots.
I can't say I see any difference on the C31 however.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, if they went to a lower resolution to speed up the response of the guide, then I hate it. I wold easliy sacrifice a faster quide for the highest picture quality possibe. And now thatyou mention it, it sure does seem to me that all the sports channels, at least, have worse pictures during live sports. Maybe they cut back on the resolution across the board.I hope not. I would be really disappointed if D* did that.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

gator5000e said:


> Well, if they went to a lower resolution to speed up the response of the guide, then I hate it. I wold easliy sacrifice a faster quide for the highest picture quality possibe. And now thatyou mention it, it sure does seem to me that all the sports channels, at least, have worse pictures during live sports. Maybe they cut back on the resolution across the board.I hope not. I would be really disappointed if D* did that.


They lowered the resolution of the guide, not the picture.
The picture quality is still the same - excellent.


----------



## indiix2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Does everyone with this update see a lower res Menu screen? Mine went lower res a few days ago and i've been trying everything under the sun to fix it back. I thought maybe something had happened when my Harmony HD got stuck under an iPad that was put on top of it. The remote started firing off commands and the DVR went berserk for a few moments scrolling through the menu until it finally got caught up with the buffer of all the commands sent to it. However it appears that the menu is in SD while the picture quality to me is still the same (HD 1080p is all i have selected in the Setting menu). But to me this sucks, because my Guide has always been rock solid and super fast in HD and seeing the crappy lower quality guide and running at the exact same speed is a big step backward for me. It looks like crap IMHO. 

So i'm asking are others seeing this issue, or could something be out of sorts with mine?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

indiix2 said:


> Does everyone with this update see a lower res Menu screen? Mine went lower res a few days ago and i've been trying everything under the sun to fix it back. I thought maybe something had happened when my Harmony HD got stuck under an iPad that was put on top of it. The remote started firing off commands and the DVR went berserk for a few moments scrolling through the menu until it finally got caught up with the buffer of all the commands sent to it. However it appears that the menu is in SD while the picture quality to me is still the same (HD 1080p is all i have selected in the Setting menu). But to me this sucks, because my Guide has always been rock solid and super fast in HD and seeing the crappy lower quality guide and running at the exact same speed is a big step backward for me. It looks like crap IMHO.
> 
> So i'm asking are others seeing this issue, or could something be out of sorts with mine?


On my HR34-700 when I'm viewing a HD channel the menu is in HD. When I'm viewing a SD channel the menu is in SD.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm seeing reduced quality in everything, guide and the picture. The reduced picture quality is mostly noticable to me, as I said before, which watching live sports, especially the NHL playoffs on NBCSN. Also, the ticker on ESPN looks awful and is blurry most of the time. All this was fine until the last 2 updates. If D* is cutting back on picture quality, I am going to be very disappointed, to say the least. EmilG and indiix2, how big are your TV screens?


----------



## indiix2 (Jun 4, 2013)

gator5000e said:


> I'm seeing reduced quality in everything, guide and the picture. The reduced picture quality is mostly noticable to me, as I said before, which watching live sports, especially the NHL playoffs on NBCSN. Also, the ticker on ESPN looks awful and is blurry most of the time. All this was fine until the last 2 updates. If D* is cutting back on picture quality, I am going to be very disappointed, to say the least. EmilG and indiix2, how big are your TV screens?


Mine is a 50" Panasonic plasma. I get an SD menu on either HD or nonHD channels.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a 60" Pioneer and while the guide to me doesn't look full SD on HD channels, it doesn't appare to be full HD anymore. Just like the picture. It's harder to notice on my other 42" (Samsung) and 50" (Pioneer) inch TVs but it is really pretty noticable on my 60" box. I'm hopefull this is just a sowtware glitch and it will get fixed soon.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

gator5000e said:


> I'm seeing reduced quality in everything, guide and the picture. The reduced picture quality is mostly noticable to me, as I said before, which watching live sports, especially the NHL playoffs on NBCSN. Also, the ticker on ESPN looks awful and is blurry most of the time. All this was fine until the last 2 updates. If D* is cutting back on picture quality, I am going to be very disappointed, to say the least. EmilG and indiix2, how big are your TV screens?


I have a 65" Panny so it's very apparent. Make sure your screen resolutions didn't get changed also.



indiix2 said:


> Does everyone with this update see a lower res Menu screen? Mine went lower res a few days ago and i've been trying everything under the sun to fix it back. I thought maybe something had happened when my Harmony HD got stuck under an iPad that was put on top of it. The remote started firing off commands and the DVR went berserk for a few moments scrolling through the menu until it finally got caught up with the buffer of all the commands sent to it. However it appears that the menu is in SD while the picture quality to me is still the same (HD 1080p is all i have selected in the Setting menu). But to me this sucks, because my Guide has always been rock solid and super fast in HD and seeing the crappy lower quality guide and running at the exact same speed is a big step backward for me. It looks like crap IMHO.
> 
> So i'm asking are others seeing this issue, or could something be out of sorts with mine?


Look at my post #24 above, the answer is yes.

My HR34 was very slow going down/up page by page in the guide, it would take a few seconds. If I would hold the scroll it was fast but actually too fast. Right now at the lower res it does a page down/up in about a second and at least for me all I'm interested in is getting information, it don't have to be pretty.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

All the resolutions in video settings in the HR34 are checked so i am getting whatever is being pumped out by the HR34. I do have Native off - I've always been a bit confused if that should be on or off. For the most part, I leave it off. If I should turn it on, someone please let me know.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

gator5000e said:


> All the resolutions in video settings in the HR34 are checked so i am getting whatever is being pumped out by the HR34. I do have Native off - I've always been a bit confused if that should be on or off. For the most part, I leave it off. If I should turn it on, someone please let me know.


Maybe you should try just selecting your native resolution which is probably 1080i and 1080p, deselect the others.
Native means the resolution as it is sent from the station goes directly to the tv. When you turn it off the HR34 does the up/down scaling for you. Normally when you're scanning channels keeping native off is faster.


----------



## indiix2 (Jun 4, 2013)

When I turned on my tv today there was a message to push the Res button on the front until it gets to 1080i. That solved my menu problem! Back in HD again.


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

Having slow remote control responses, 2-3 second delays between button pushes.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

HR44-700 Trickplay isn't as smooth or as fast as the HR24, even ffwd 4x speed creates some delay but not too much
There is definitely some Trickplay glitch even on the HR34.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you for everybody's suggestions and help. I am still not convinced there isn't an issue with my receiver. Even though the resolution settings are correct, everything, especially sports, looks like it is in a bit of slow motion With a great deal of motion artifact. Everything looks like it's on video, not live. It used to look like I was looking through a pane of glass at a game. Now it looks like I'm watching the off a video. 

At this point I am tired of messing with it. I know there has been a change and I still believe it is the receiver. I don't know how I would get DirecTV to replace the receiver. I do have the protection plan but I am afraid if somebody sees the picture who is not used to the way it was before the updates, they will not agree that there is something wrong with it. I guess it comes down to a matter of degree and what you think is acceptable or not. I suppose it is subjective. If anyone has any ideas on where I should go from this point, I would appreciate hearing them. In the meantime, again, thank you for all your assistance.


----------



## dshafer (Dec 15, 2006)

How do you reselect the RF remote. I have hr44-500, started using the RF remote and really like it, but tried out the old IR. Went to setting - Remote setup and switched to IR, but now I want to go back and the IR/RF setup select is greyed out. Is there no way to go back to RF?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I've switched back and forth following the on-screen instructions.


----------



## dshafer (Dec 15, 2006)

I wish I could. The option to setup IR/RF remote is grayed out on the remote option once selected from the settings screen. Is there another way to get to that option?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Is the "Reset Remote" button disabled too?

Here are the instructions for toggling the remote, but I don't know if this will help you.

To set to IR mode, hold down Mute and Select until light flashes twice. Press 961, channel-up and then press Select.
To set to RF mode, hold down Mute and Select until light flashes twice. Press 961, channel-down and then Enter.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

My HR44-700 received 0x06DB this morning from 0x06D8.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

No buffer after watching recorded show

About twice an hour a one second no audio glitch with attendant video frame loss

Horrible response to remote very very slow (nothing new here it has always been slow as is the HR24)

Cannot set 480i or 480p resolutions this is new with D8

Cannot view low def without the picture being stretched which is horrible at best

The HR34 worked best before the downgrade to the supposedly Hi Def Guide. Who cares? Like the poster above, all I want is the info, putting makeup on it thirty inches thick and ruining functionality does no good at all.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

Starting show out of the playlist automatically goes to the delete now or keep it screen when it is recorded on the HR44 directly b


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

gator5000e said:


> Thank you for everybody's suggestions and help. I am still not convinced there isn't an issue with my receiver. Even though the resolution settings are correct, everything, especially sports, looks like it is in a bit of slow motion With a great deal of motion artifact. Everything looks like it's on video, not live. It used to look like I was looking through a pane of glass at a game. Now it looks like I'm watching the off a video.


I just noticed this behavior tonight and made the connection to your post. I've seen it before but I figured it was my eyes playing tricks on me as I've been sick. It's definitely something odd on the receiver that rolled through on one of these recent updates. As it's not football season I can't comment on how it is with sports, but just with some of the programming on DIY I've seen the stuttering and slow motion effect on faster moving scenes. Very odd. I adjusted my 120Hz sync settings on my tv which made it better but it's still not like it was before.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

I got the Software 0x6db Tuesday Jun 18 2013 @ 0417. If this a repeat where is the new thread?
Thanks


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 21, 2007)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> I got the Software 0x6db Tuesday Jun 18 2013 @ 0417. If this a repeat where is the new thread?
> Thanks


http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205758-genie-0x06db-issuesdiscussion/


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

Moved to control4 system while I was traveling Wed and came back to a "cabling code 776" error message on my HR34. All channels and DVR appear to work fine, but the error message window persists. Disappears for a minute or so if I change channels and then returns. Checked system info and saw that the software updated early Tues AM, but the issue did not show up until Wed so I am thinking it is install related. Could the control4 equipment somehow confuse the swim into believing I have more connected tuners or something?


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

I hate to ask this. Is there a way to schedule a show in case you forget to tune it in on time?
Thanks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> I hate to ask this. Is there a way to schedule a show in case you forget to tune it in on time?
> Thanks


Go to Guide, hit R while highlighting the show you want. It it's already gone, try seeing if it's on VOD, or repeated on the (usually) cable channel that first aired it. Info->More Info-> View upcoming.


----------

